# Day 21 Blood results



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

Phoned for my results this morning and my progesterone was 4.7, they look for 30. So i didnt ovulaute this month, i've had bloods done today to see if i Ov later but with theses results and the fact i only had 1 small follie of 9mm on day 11 lost all hope for this month.
God this is so tough!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Sorry to read this.  I'm assuming that the measurement used was 4.7 nmol/l and not 4.7 ng/ml.  You're right, most clinics would look for a level of 30 nmol/l or over at 7dpo to indicate ovulation.  Often tested cd21 but this assumes ovulation cd14....progesterone peaks at 7dpo so this is ideally when should be tested.  If you ovulated much later than cd14 then need to try and get tested accordingly.

When comparing any hormone levels you need to consider the unit measurement used....10 ng/ml is approx 30 nmol/l.  Many US labs (and websites) will show progesterone levels in ng/ml.

Fingers crossed for higher levels at your 2nd test.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

To be honest not sure what the measurement is in but know it's far from 30..., i think i OV around day 17 so will wait to see what wednesday results bring but with the lack of follies too just trying to ground myself!!..got caught up in the whirlwind of "ITS WORKED"  
Thanks for your reply Natasha think you could write a book with all your knowledge x


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi RoueyT,

Just wanted to share my experience.  I too had 2 tests on day 21 and my progesterone was less than 4 on both occasions. 

Luckily I have an excellent GP and he advised me to use ovulation predictor sticks and then to book my 'day 21' test for exactly 7 days after I see the 'surge' on the ovulation sticks.

When I did this, my result was 37.  My test did end up being on day 24.  My GP said that everyone's cycle is slightly different and the day 21 test is designed for the 28 day average cycle. 

It might be worth doing this and see what your result is.

Dee


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

The only thing with testing progesterone exactly 7 days after the surge (+ve OPK) is that you are getting tested early.....progesterone peaks at 7 days past ovulation and this is ideally when should be tested....so get +ve OPK/LH surge...count approx 36 hours and this should give idea of when you're actually ovulating....and then count 7 days from then to get 7dpo and the "progesterone peak".

A progesterone level of 30nmol/l (or over) is based on ovulation at cd14.  It's a bit of a myth that everyone has a 14 day luteal phase (from ovulation to AF)......luteal phase can be anywhere between 10-17/18 days and still be classed as normal.  I went through several years of ovulating cd14/15 but cycles of 30/31 days so I still needed to be tested for ovulation (progesterone) at cd21/22 ie 7dpo (not 7 days after LH surge or 7 days before AF due)

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry, I should have made it clearer.  I got my 'LH' surge on a Saturday, so estimated ovulation for Monday and had the test the following Monday, ie, 7 days post ovulation.

I made the assumption on my post that my 'surge' would indicate oluvation in 24-36 hours.  Should have made it clearer.  I forget that everyone is on different parts of the journey and that everyone's knowledge base is different.

Dee


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

No worries Dee...it can all be bl00dy confusing !! 

Hope all's well with you 

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## GJT (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi RoueyT  

Hope you're OK. Fingers crossed for you    Like Dee, maybe using OPKs will help you. I'm using them this month. Here's   they work!!   

Take care,

GJ


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hi Rouey, 

Just seen this hun, I'm so sorry


----------



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

Well yesterday on my cd24 i had second bloods taken i called for results this morning and they were 25.1 which is inconclusive my nurse explained. As it could be i didnt ov or it could of been taken at the wrong time? as there looking for result of 30 to show Ov....

I think i OV around 16/17 cd   so does this mean that my prgesterone was on the up maybe  or am i clutching at straws 

 this is such a rollercoaster week!!! 

 Minxy if your reading and can shed some light i'd be grateful, was to upset on the phone to ask my nurse!!

x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

A level of 25.1 nmol/l would be classed as borderline. This could be because the progesterone was tested at the wrong time or it could be that the egg released was just a bit too immature.

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female

If you ovulated cd16/17 then having progesterone tested on cd24 would be around peak (7dpo). It's moving in the right direction though 

Using OPKs may help as they detect the LH surge just before ovulation and you'd normally ovulate around 36hrs later (although can be anywhere between 12-48hrs after the surge). Do you have PCOS ? The only thing with having PCOS and using OPKs is that may cause inaccurate results as with PCOS you tend to have higher levels of LH anyway so the OPKs detect these higher levels and sees it as a surge when in fact it's not.

OPKs used in combination with charting temps, cm and cp could be useful though but I'd try not to let it all become too obsessive....just try having as much regular sex as possible from around cd10 onwards, for at least 1-2 weeks to cover early and later ovulation.

If you've not already got it then a good book is Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler

http://www.tcoyf.com/

Good luck
Natasha 

/links


----------



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks minxy yet again the voice of reason!!!!

head all over the place so gonna wait and see , my consultant is going to look over my figures and decide whether next month to up my dose?.
yes i do have PCO'sand read that this will effect the eresults so have steered clear, i didnt chart much this month as i was so convinced i'd get pregnant, but next month will start.

xx


----------

